# DFW Aquatic Plant Club Meeting September 17th in Arlington



## bsboust

A DFW Aquatic Plant Club meeting will be held on September 17th at 1:00 pm at the home of Mike Herod (Crownman) in Arlington.
Mike has a great fish room with beautiful tanks and seems to have a green thumb when it comes to aquatic plants. He always supplies copious amounts of quality plants to the plant swap which is held for paid members. The annual membership is $20 due in Jan but each quarter is prorated, please contact CrownMan for details. The plant swap will be held at the end of the meeting.
Please bring drinks or a snack to share. Also be sure to sign in when you arrive as the numbered signature sheet will be used to award door prizes.
DFW-APC members will receive an email with meeting details. For others wishing to attend please send a PM request to Crownman or bsboust via dfwfishbox or dfwapc for the address.

Brad Boustead (bsboust) 
Secretary: DFW Aquatic Plant Club


----------



## fishyjoe24

I thought of a few topics dry vs liquid dosing, and EI vs the other does meth. can't think of what it's called. also how to make a proper sump for a planted tank.

I'm looking for ferns, narrow leaf, and rotella indica/round. (tooth cup). willow moss, and that's about it. working on a 100 gallon tank.


----------



## CrownMan

Joey, you're the second person who mentioned dosing so maybe a discussion about Tom Barr's Estimative Index (EI) which I do on both of my CO2 tanks and the Perpetual Preservation System (PPS) which Alex uses and can discuss might be a good topic.


----------



## fishyjoe24

this was a video on dosing, that got me thinking about it.


----------



## orbitup

I've been dragging my feet setting up my 75gal but I should be ready to plant by then. I'm looking forward to the swap! I assume it's okay that I don't have anything to offer yet.


----------



## Michael

It's fine if you don't have anything to trade yet, there are always more than enough plants to go around.


----------



## digital_gods

TexGal has gone out of the hobby. I have her plants growing in a tank outside with plenty of fertz. I will have plants to bring.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## digital_gods

digital_gods said:


> TexGal has gone out of the hobby. I have her plants growing in a tank outside with plenty of fertz. I will have plants to bring.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


I saw the meeting is on a Saturday. I will not make it because of work schedule. Maybe by Oct my work will stop working on Sat.


----------



## fishyjoe24

digital_gods said:


> I saw the meeting is on a Saturday. I will not make it because of work schedule. Maybe by Oct my work will stop working on Sat.


Robert the meeting been bi-monthly. aren't you you're own boss now, or wait that's Jason. you're a furniture maker now right. I could use the plants. ! got a empty 100 in my room just need a canister filter for it. unless some one can tell me how to turn a home made sump in to a planted tank filter sump. TCA auction is also coming up and will be on a Sunday.


----------



## digital_gods

fishyjoe24 said:


> Robert the meeting been bi-monthly. aren't you you're own boss now, or wait that's Jason. you're a furniture maker now right. I could use the plants. ! got a empty 100 in my room just need a canister filter for it. unless some one can tell me how to turn a home made sump in to a planted tank filter sump. TCA auction is also coming up and will be on a Sunday.


I'll txt you details.


----------



## stmarshall

Digital gods, if you are needing to get rid of the plants soon and you come towards south Worth Worth or Everman I can take them to the meeting for you. We would love to have you come, just trying to help out. If you can wait hopefully you can bring then to the next meeting.


----------



## benderisawesome

Hi all,

I'm new to the area and am getting back into planted tanks. I tend to go low maintenance/low light easy to maintain so I'm looking for some moss. Specifically I'm looking for True weeping moss. I've bought it in the past and it turns out to not be what I want. What I'm looking for is in the picture that I'm attaching. I'm also going to try and make it to the meeting next week so if anyone knows of a source of weeping moss or has any to share/sell I'd be more than willing to take it off your hands. Also, can someone provide the address of the meeting?


Cheers,

-Michael


----------



## bsboust

Hi Michael and welcome to the area. I pm'd you the meeting address,

Brad Boustead
Secretary
DFW Aquatic Plant Club


----------



## Michael

Does anyone have some Black Diamond blasting media that they would like to get rid of? I need enough for a 20 long, probably about half a bag or 2-3 gallons worth. Please let me know how much you want for it, and I can pick it up at the meeting.

I will bring some juvenile _Nymphaea micrantha_ and probably some _Bolbitis heudelotii_ for the plant swap.

Thanks!


----------



## fishyjoe24

Michael said:


> Does anyone have some Black Diamond blasting media that they would like to get rid of? I need enough for a 20 long, probably about half a bag or 2-3 gallons worth. Please let me know how much you want for it, and I can pick it up at the meeting.
> 
> I will bring some juvenile _Nymphaea micrantha_ and probably some _Bolbitis heudelotii_ for the plant swap.
> 
> Thanks!


will safe-t asorb work? I got some left over from a bag I got from mcscotty.


----------



## Michael

No thanks, Joey, i have plenty of Safe-T-Sorb.


----------



## fishyjoe24

*Re: 2016 DFW Aquatic Plant Club Meeting Minutes*



CrownMan said:


> I will be hosting the September meeting but haven't set a date yet. It will probably be the 17th or 24th.


it's this Saturday right, I haven't got the email yet. also some one on DFWfishbox is wanting to join the club. trying to pass the info on to that person.


----------



## Michael

Joey, I moved your post to the correct forum. And yes, the meeting is Saturday 17 September.


----------



## fishyjoe24

could some one pm me mike's address as I have forgot it/have got the email for the meeting info yet. thanks.
no longer needed, (unless mike has moved, ha ha.)
found in a other email, that I saved. forgot I made a dfwapc folder in my email account.


----------



## LilDicken

*Looking forward to making the meeting .

If anyone can spare a starter culture of worms, I would appreciate it. I want to get some live food going, in anticipation of receiving the fish for the nano tank.
See y'all tomorrow! *


----------



## benderisawesome

Hi all,

I was out of town last week and I thought that I would get back in time for the meeting but we didn't get back until about 10 mins ago so I can't make it to the meeting since I'm so far away. Is there any way someone could put me in touch with whoever has the true weeping moss? I'm more than happy to either meet up with them depending on where they are or I can pay them to ship it. 

Thanks,

And when is the next meeting?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fishyjoe24

Richard rich v here or on dfwfishbox. I'll send him a text.


----------



## Michael

You can also send messages to CrownMan and Alexopolus here on APC. Also ask CrownMan (Mike) to put you on the email list for the next meeting. It should be in November, but I don't think the date is set.


----------



## Michael

Mike, thanks so much for hosting! Your tanks are amazing.


----------



## orbitup

Yes, thanks Mike. And thanks to everyone who gave me advice today. I need all I can get.


----------



## fishyjoe24

Thanks, for hosting mike. the tanks always look great. do have a question, who took the blyxa. there was 5 or 6 bags of it, I grabbed 10-15 out of a bag. next thing we know a guy was asking about a plant in tank of mikes(blyxa) and we couldn't find the bags.

we also need to do name tags, or hello my name is stickers. seem like there was 5-10 new faces today. 

I'd also like to get a few narrow leaf java fern, for the 100 gallon.


----------



## CrownMan

FYI - The reddish color Finnex LED light on the back of the center CO2 tank is called a Finnex Monster Ray and is sold as color enhancer for the fish and red plants. It does bring out the reds but all the reviews I have read say to pair it with a Ray 2 for the best color balance. It's not touted by Finnex as a plant growing light.

Hope everyone had a good time. We had a great turnout and a special Welcome to the new members.

Next meeting should be in November in Dallas. We will get that info out as soon as we can.

Thanks everyone,


----------



## orbitup

fishyjoe24 said:


> Thanks, for hosting mike. the tanks always look great. do have a question, who took the blyxa. there was 5 or 6 bags of it, I grabbed 10-15 out of a bag. next thing we know a guy was asking about a plant in tank of mikes(blyxa) and we couldn't find the bags.
> 
> we also need to do name tags, or hello my name is stickers. seem like there was 5-10 new faces today.
> 
> I'd also like to get a few narrow leaf java fern, for the 100 gallon.


I waited until everyone had gone through the plants before getting some for my tank and there was some Blyxa left. I took it because I thought everyone had what they wanted.


----------



## mooncon

Mike thanks for hosting the meeting.Did you do the par on the led shop light and if so what were the readings at bottom of tank


----------



## LilDicken

*Had a great time at the meeting. Mike, the tanks are beautiful, thank you and your wife for hosting!

Cindy*


----------



## CrownMan

Thanks all. 

Yes we took a par rating on the Sam's Club shop light. I registered 115 at the bottom of the 40G breeder tank and 95 at the bottom of the 65G. The Ray2 was 120 PAR on the 65G near the bottom. The planted plus on the 40G breeder was 75 PAR at the bottom while the 24/7 Finnex was 80 PAR on the same tank.

The RAY 2 is the highest par of the Finnex lights that I have and the shop light came in second. The Ray2 puts out light in the 7K range while the shop light is 5K. The shop light has a more yellow hue to the light when viewing the front of the tank.


----------



## Michael

Mooncon, if I remember correctly, the PAR at substrate from the LED shop light was around 100. This was on a 40 breeder tank with about 2" of substrate.

When this data gets out, I predict that aquarists will snap up these lights, and thousands of algae farms will be created as inexperienced hobbyists over-light their tanks.


----------



## fishyjoe24

orbitup said:


> I waited until everyone had gone through the plants before getting some for my tank and there was some Blyxa left. I took it because I thought everyone had what they wanted.


it's okay just surprised it went that fast.. see you at the next meeting.


----------



## whiteworm

Hello Everyone,
Getting back into the hobby after about 4 years off. I used to keep discus and planted tanks. I still have most of my stuff but would like some advice on where to get some things near Arlington/Grand Prairie TX. I used the EI method with pretty good success in the past and have a 72g Bow that I will start back up. I've attached a pic of my previous tank. 
1. Quality Plants
2. CO2 refill/tank swap/regulator leak check.
3. Supplies like CO2 checker, ferts, etc.
I used to have a great fish store for all my needs in Portland Oregon but don't know much about the Arlington area yet. 

Thanks, Mike


----------



## mooncon

A lot of people on this forum will give you plants just post in the wanted section in the DFW area.I will be trimming Sunday but already promised them to someone else this time.How soon are you going to be ready for some plants.


----------



## fishyjoe24

whiteworm said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Getting back into the hobby after about 4 years off. I used to keep discus and planted tanks. I still have most of my stuff but would like some advice on where to get some things near Arlington/Grand Prairie TX. I used the EI method with pretty good success in the past and have a 72g Bow that I will start back up. I've attached a pic of my previous tank.
> 1. Quality Plants
> 2. CO2 refill/tank swap/regulator leak check.
> 3. Supplies like CO2 checker, ferts, etc.
> I used to have a great fish store for all my needs in Portland Oregon but don't know much about the Arlington area yet.
> 
> Thanks, Mike


you have true percula and the petco/pet smart. there is also dallas north aquariums, the fish gallery, and exotic aquatics. fish gallery carries c02 bottles, regulators, plants, substrate, dragon rock, and spider wood.

exotic aquatic's is the cheapest place I've seen for rocks.


----------



## CrownMan

I will be doing a trim on 3 tanks sometime in the next 2 weeks. When will your tank be ready for plants? I'll be trimming a bit of Bacopa Caroliniana and 2 different types of Ludwigia. I might have a few crypts to trim also.

Airgas - https://www.mapquest.com/us/texas/business-arlington/airgas-9189460 on Exchange in Arlington or US Oxygen - http://www.usoxygensupply.com/gas-types/ on Abrams do exchanges or fills. You might need to have your tank inspected if it has been 5 years since the last inspection. I got those 2 names from bsboust this week.

I've used Kimbrough Fire Extinguishers in the past but they recently raised their prices so it pays to check out the other 2 above.


----------



## whiteworm

Thanks, I am setting up now. I got the CO2 swap at Airgas on Exchange. Had torch and gauge take a look at the regulator (Grigg). It was leaking from the solenoid so I removed it and will now have to manually turn the CO2 off and on daily. Getting some flourite like I had before so I should be ready for some plants next week. I still need to get a CO2 checker but I have a good idea what I should have as far as bubble count and I still have dry ferts for EI. I have a Grigg DIY reactor and will have an inline UV in case I need it.


----------



## bsboust

Just for everyone's information, at Airgas in Arlington they told me that steel tank inspections are good for 10 years, aluminum tanks every 5. Airgas was about $30 for a 10# tank. Talked to a rep at US Oxygen and it should be about $12-13 for a 10# fill. As Mike said, Kimbrough Fire Extinguisher went from about $20 to $45 for a 10# fill 

bsboust


----------



## fishyjoe24

bsboust said:


> Just for everyone's information, at Airgas in Arlington they told me that steel tank inspections are good for 10 years, aluminum tanks every 5. Airgas was about $30 for a 10# tank. Talked to a rep at US Oxygen and it should be about $12-13 for a 10# fill. As Mike said, Kimbrough Fire Extinguisher went from about $20 to $45 for a 10# fill
> 
> bsboust


does US oxygen do bottle swaps. have a skinny tall 7.5 bottle need to swap for a normal 10 pound bottle.


----------



## bsboust

I have not been to US Oxygen yet. I met the rep on a job site. He did say they did swaps or fills but you would have to call them for particulars on tank sizes.


----------



## fishyjoe24

bsboust said:


> I have not been to US Oxygen yet. I met the rep on a job site. He did say they did swaps or fills but you would have to call them for particulars on tank sizes.


cool, thanks. my 7.5 pound cylinder is empty. need to get a refill.


----------



## mooncon

joey did you have any luck with your search for hardscape today


----------



## fishyjoe24

mooncon said:


> joey did you have any luck with your search for hardscape today


there was a few pieces at the fish gallery but all of the wood was pricey. may try dallas north aquariums today, or look online.


----------



## Jraculya

I am looking to do a 29 tall with Dwarf Hairgrass only. Any ideas as to the best place to find some? Or will anyone have some at the November meeting?


----------



## fishyjoe24

Jraculya said:


> I am looking to do a 29 tall with Dwarf Hairgrass only. Any ideas as to the best place to find some? Or will anyone have some at the November meeting?


Dallas north aquariums, the fish gallery, or true percula. I bet it can be order but because the hurr. matthew fish stores haven't been getting to much stuff in.

some one in the group may have some too. alex or richard , or amanda would be my guesses as who has dwarf hair grass.


----------

